# Apt entry unit- closer?



## Tim Cannon (Feb 15, 2016)

I know this has been asked before- but here goes.  I know it is OK to use spring hinges on 20 min apt units.  But what about 1 hour?  Would they have to go to a closer?


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2016)

You might email the door guru

http://idighardware.com/about-2/


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2016)

"""What are the requirements for hinges on a fire door?

NFPA 80 requires hinges and pivots to be steel base material, ball bearing type, and of a certain size, thickness, and quantity depending on the door size, thickness, and fire rating. One hinge is required for each 762 mm (30 in.) of door height or fraction thereof. NFPA 80 includes criteria for the use of hinges or pivots that do not meet the requirements listed in the standard, for example, hinges of a different material, size, or bearing type. Continuous hinges and spring hinges must be tested and labeled for use on a fire door.

Although it may be tempting to use spring hinges instead of a door closer on a fire door for cost and aesthetic reasons, it is important to note spring hinges do not control a door the way a door closer does, and they need to be adjusted to keep them closing the door over time. In order to avoid having a fire door that either slams shut or does not close and latch, a door closer may be better-suited than spring hinges for most fire doors.""""

http://www.constructionspecifier.com/questions-about-fire-doors-everything-you-always-wanted-to-know-but-were-afraid-to-ask/


----------



## Tim Cannon (Feb 16, 2016)

CDA- I agree with using the closers.  That is why I asked the question.  I was hoping it was not legal so I could get them to use the closers.


----------

